# Help installing Wacom's Intuos4 tablet on Mac



## JCieri (Jan 5, 2010)

I've successfully installed Wacom's Intuos4 tablet on a PC running Vista and have not had any problems. However, when I tried installing it on my MacBook running Mac OS X 10.5.8, near the end of installation, an error message pops up saying, "The following install step failed: run postflight script for Wacom Tablet. Contact the software manufacturer for assistance." I've e-mailed their tech support, but have yet to receive a reply. This error pops up toward the end of installation when the progress bar is almost at 100%. Here is a screen shot of the error message. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Whatever script the installer needs to run to finish it's job is unable to run. I'd fix permissions with Disk Utility, and then try the installer again.


----------



## JCieri (Jan 5, 2010)

I tried that and it won't let me.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you doing this all on an admin account?


----------

